# Can a Vizio remote be coded to operate a DirecTv HR24-500



## Tuquala (Jan 10, 2007)

I have an older Vizio, VF551XVT, and am trying to find out if anyone has been able to control a DirecTv HR24-500 reciever. Yes, the RC65RX DTV remote does control the Vizio. I want to have the reverse, controlling both the tv and the DTV box with the Vizio remote.

The tv manual has 23 codes for DirecTv, and none work!! This tv is going on 5yrs old. The latest Vizio codes on the internet are completely different!! 26 codes, and are shown with 4 digits not 5, like my manual shows.

Thought I'd ask before trying the new codes and save some frustration!!!! Any info from anyone out there!!!


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

With a 5 year old remote the codes are 5 years old and can't be updated so most likely a waste of time..


----------

